# I'm back



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok finished what was on the lathe first. Majestic jr fountain turn with some hrb that Marcus threw in extra.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

Total. Eye. Candy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Great looking pen Tony!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks all. Think I like tht two tone a lot Marcus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 18, 2014)

WOW! What a way to say, "I'm back!" That is a top notch pen, Tony - a pen I'm sure we're all wishing we could own!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

I agree with Sprung, Marcus, Kevin and Karl.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 18, 2014)

I would have used gold components to show off the 2 tone coloring in a great looking blank.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Apr 19, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> I would have used gold components to show off the 2 tone coloring in a great looking blank.
> 
> Les


Thanks. I didn't get any of those but think I am next time


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 19, 2014)

This pen Rocks !!! Awesome Tony. !!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 19, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> This pen Rocks !!! Awesome Tony. !!


Thanks. I almost kept it. A guy wanted one and offered me $100 worth of bullets for my 35 so I took the deal. Then I had more people wanting to buy it. Think it went over well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Super job my friend !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

